# Random Ramblings Guidelines ~ Read before posting!



## elevan

Random Ramblings is for posting off (forum) topic discussions.

*All forum Rules apply.*

*From the rules:*


> 12. We strongly discourage religious and political topics and reserve the right to delete them at our discretion.  The topics of religion and politics should be confined to the Random Ramblings section of the forum.


*A reminder that:*


> Please remember that certain subjects are inappropriate.
> Some parents out there appreciate the fact that BYH is family friendly and they shouldn't have to worry that their children are getting an adult education on a livestock board before they are ready to talk to their kids. Whether "kids these days are educated beyond belief" or not is not the point. It is not for anyone on this board to educate them...deliberately or not.
> 
> Adult topics and jokes
> HUMAN Sexual based topics
> HUMAN Reproduction and related topics.
> Ethnic and racial slurs and jokes.
> 
> All this is inappropriate for BYH. There are many other message boards more suitable for such topics.


Thank you.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I have been waiting for BYH to get a Random Ramblings section! I am very happy to see this!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks for the "rules".

 It's because BYH is family friendly that it's the only site ( other than BYC) my children are allowed on.


----------



## elevan

A reminder that ALL forum rules apply to this section of the forum.


----------

